# Farming With Friendlies



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN........insects.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=fdc743d1-3b0a-4d08-b489-9c5715b22496&pagination_num=1


----------

